# 24h münchen - tipps für frischlinge



## Amarula (18. Juni 2008)

Hallo leute,
dieses Jahr werd ich das erste mal bei dem 24h rennen in münchen mitfahren.
nun wollt ich mich mal ein bisschen schlau machen...

 Wie ist die Verteilung auf Teer/schotter/gras?
Was soll man mitnehmen(->Mehrere trikots etc )
Wie viel Geld sollte man einplanen(ohne Startgeld)
Wie ist's mit essen... Ist das vom Veranstalter essbar oder sollte man doch lieber mim team was mitnehmen?
danke schon mal für die antworten!
mfg


----------



## Georgme (19. Juni 2008)

Vor dem Rennen ist es wichtig, so viele Informationen wie möglich einzuholen: vom Wetter, der Streckenbeschaffenheit über die Infrastruktur im Fahrerlager bis hin zur optimalen Beleuchtung und der Planung der Ernährung während des Rennens. Jedes noch so kleine Detail kann während eines Wochenendes über Durchkommen oder Aufgeben bzw. Erfolg oder Niederlage entscheiden.

Wetter
Studieren Sie die Wetterprognosen und rechnen Sie mit dem schlimmsten, möglichen Fall. Die Nächte können ziemlich kühl werden, noch dazu wenn der Körper ausgelaugt und müde ist. Daher muss praktisch bei jedem Rennen mit heißem, trockenen, staubigen Verhältnissen genauso gerechnet werden wie mit kalten, nassen und regnerischen Bedingungen!

DIE CHECKLISTE FÜR DAS 24 STUNDEN RENNEN IN MÜNCHEN

MATERIAL (AUCH MIT DEFEKTEN MUSS GERECHNET WERDEN):
	Eigenes Bike mit passender Bereifung 
	Trinkrucksack oder/und Trinkflasche 
	Ersatzreifen und -schläuche 
	Ersatzkette(n) 
	Bikerwerkzeug 
	Montageständer (falls vorhanden) 
	Schmiermittel 
	Einige Lappen 
	Solofahrer: eventuell ein Ersatzrad (Wechsel möglich)


FAHRERLAGER
	Zelt oder Wohnmobil (eventuell Platz vorher reservieren!) 
	Schlafsack 
	Polster 
	Unterlagsmatte, als weiche Unterlage 
	Campingstühle 
	Klopapier (man kann nie zu viel Klopapier haben!) 
	Müllsack 
	Taschenlampe / Beleuchtung

BIKEBEKLEIDUNG
	1-3 Trikots (kurz, langarm) 
	1-3 Radhosen (kurz, für die Nacht ¾ Hose oder Beinlinge) 
	1-3 Paare Radsocken 
	Bikerhandschuhe (kurz, lang) 
	Helm 
	Brille(n) mit dunklen (sonnig, Tag) und hellen (Nacht) Scheiben	
MEIN TIP FÜR DAS 24 STUNDEN RENNEN IN MÜNCHEN
	Thermojacke  nicht vergessen

BEKLEIDUNG
	T-Shirts 
	Hosen 
	Schuhe / Sandalen 
	Jacke 
	Haube und ev. Handschuhe 
	Sonnencreme 
	Gesäßcreme (falls während des Rennens Probleme auftreten) 
	Viele Fahrer wollen sich nach ein paar Stunden frische, warme und vor allem trockene Sachen anziehen! Nehmen Sie daher für alle verschiedenen Temperaturen passende Bekleidung mit! 
	Warme Bekleidung für die Nacht  und die frühen, kälteren Morgenstunden

NAHRUNG UND ENERGIE
	Obwohl der Veranstalter meist genügend Nahrung zur Verfügung stellt, ist es sinnvoll sich bereits im Vorhinein zu überlegen, was man während des Rennens zu sich nimmt! 
	Gels und Riegel können während des Rennes für einen Leistungsschub sorgen 
	Allerdings braucht man darüber hinaus auch "normale" Lebensmittel. Nehmen Sie daher viele Lebensmittel mit, da Sie in 24 Stunden einiges essen müssen. Riegel und Gels alleine sind zu wenig, da der Körper auch Zucker, Proteine und Fett braucht um die Glycogenspeicher wieder zu füllen. Sind die Glykogenspeicher leer, geht nichts mehr! 
	Nehmen Sie leichte Lebensmittel mit, die Ihr Körper gut verdauen kann, wie zum Beispiel Omelette, Teigwaren, leichtes Gebäck, Bananen usw. 
	Essen Sie zwischen den Runden immer wieder kleine Portionen. Aber Achtung: Wer in den Pausen zu viel isst, fühlt sich nachher müde und lasch.



GETRÄNKE
	Während des Rennens müssen Sie unbedingt den Flüssigkeitsverlust mit Elektrolytgetränken, die den Körper mit Kohlehydraten und Zucker versorgen, wieder auffüllen. 
	Das größte Problem während des Rennens ist eine Dehydratisierung, die sogar zu einem Hitzeschlag führen kann! 
	Trinkwasser ist bei den meisten 24-Stunden-Rennen vorhanden, aber Wasser alleine kann die während des Rennens verlorene Flüssigkeit nicht ersetzen.

STROM
	Das Aufstellen von eigenen Stromaggregaten ist bei 24-Stunden-Rennen normalerweise verboten. 
	Manche Veranstalter stellen aber gegen eine geringe Gebühr Strom zur Verfügung 

MEIN TIP FÜR DAS 24 STUNDEN RENNEN IN München
	hat man eine elektrische Zeltbeleuchtung und vielleicht auch einen Wärmestrahler, der mit Strom funktioniert, lohnen sich die wenigen Euros, die für den Strom zu bezahlen sind auf alle Fälle!

BELEUCHTUNG
Jeder Teilnehmer braucht ein rotes Rücklicht 
Bei der Beleuchtung gibt es zwei verschiedene Möglichkeiten: entweder man ist mit einem Licht am Lenker oder mit einer Lampe am Helm unterwegs. 
Der Vorteil einer Helmbeleuchtung ist, dass die Lampe dorthin leuchtet, wo man den Kopf hindreht. Dafür leuchtet eine am Lenker montiere Beleuchtung den Bereich unmittelbar vor dem Vorderrad besser aus! 
	Das Aufladen der Akkus während des Rennens ist nicht empfehlenswert, da oft kein Strom vorhanden ist und außerdem die Ladezeiten der Akkus meist ziemlich lange sind! 
	Grundsätzlich muss man je nach Jahreszeit rechnen, dass man das Licht ca. ab 20:30 Uhr bis ca. 6:00 Uhr (also ca. 9:30 Stunden) braucht. 
Daher sollten die Akkus zumindest so lange für Licht sorgen:
Solofahrer:Mind. 10 Stunden
Zweierteam:Mind. 6 Stunden
Viererteam:Mind. 3 Stunden
Achterteam:Mind. 2 Stunden	

MEIN TIP FÜR DAS 24 STUNDEN RENNEN IN München
ALLES mitnehmen was leuchtet: vom billigen Batterielicht (Bewährungsprobe im letzten Jahr bestanden) über die Taschenlampe, die man möglicherweise irgendwie aufs Rad montieren kann, bis zur Stirnlampe, super wäre natürlich ein Ersatzbeleuchtungssystem! Fällt ein Beleuchtungssystem aus, ist man über alles dankbar, was leuchtet! 
Akkus während des Rennens unbedingt warm (d.h. ca. mit Zimmertemperatur) lagern. Die Akkus aber auch während dem Rest des Jahres pflegen (NIE ungeladen lagern, Ladezeiten beachten)!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aitschie (20. Juni 2008)

Unsere Erfahrungen während 2maliger Teilnahme am 24h Rennen in Chemnitz:

Campingkocher - was kleines Einflammiges reicht
Wasserkanister - besser auf Vorrat bunkern als am Ende ohne dazustehen
ein Pavillonzelt über dem Kopf - schützt vor allen Wettern am Besten mit Windschutz
Schokolade - bessert die Stimmung!!!
ein Radio (bei mir im Handy integriert) bringt dich auf andere Gedanken

Habe dir noch unsere Einkaufs/Planungsliste beigefügt, damit solltest du das Wichtigste nicht vergessen. Wer Ergänzungen hat, immer her damit!

Ach so, entscheidend ist die Radhose, dein Wille und ein Betreuer der für das ganze drumherum sorgt (Radpflege, Essen holen, Stuhl hinstellen etc.)!!! Gib dem Betreuer ruhig Arbeit, der langweilt sich sonst....


----------



## Amarula (22. Juni 2008)

Hmm vielen dank erst mal.
aber ist hier niemand, der bisschen was über de strecke in müchen weiß. Hier sind doch bestimmt teilnehmer der letzten Jahre oder?


----------



## Bike_Hias (22. Juni 2008)

Die Strecke (wie sie im Moment auf der SOG Seite steht) ist dieses Jahr ein wenig länger als letztes Jahr. Aber die Verlängerung ist reiner Asphalt. Würde sagen mindestens die Hälfte wenn nicht mehr ist Asphalt und meist flach. Dazu kommen einige Stücke sowohl bergauf als auch -ab auf Kopfsteinpflaster (kann sehr rutschig sein). Dazu noch ein paar meist kurze Stücke auf Gras (insbesondere eine kurze und steile Rampe die "gefürchtete" Abfahrt an der Schwimmhalle. Hier gibt es immer wieder schwere Stürze!). Dann noch Schmankerl wie eine kleine Dirt Line ,eine etwas enge Abfahrt über eine Treppe und eine Auffahrt durch den Wald (die bei Regen schlammig wird).
Alles in Allem eine sehr abwechslungsreiche Strecke!

-> Dies Jahr recht schnelle Strecke die doch nicht viel Zeit zum verschnaufen lässt. Einer Rampe folg die nächste.

Viel Spass dann! Wir sehen uns!

Matthias


----------



## Amarula (23. Juni 2008)

Vielen dank.
naja dann hoff ich mal dass es mich net gleich am freitag beim strecken anschaun zerlegt


----------



## Racer09 (23. Juni 2008)

Ist jetzt nichts spezielles für München, aber extrem wichtig:

1. Viel Trinken (nicht nur Wasser, sondern Kohlenhydratreiche Drinks und nach den Turns Recovery Drinks).
2. Schnell und konstant fahren, aber nicht überpacen, das Rennen ist lange und wichtig ist die Nacht und die frühen Morgenstunden wo viele Ihre Probleme haben
3. Dafür sorgen, das man nach seinem Turn sich nurnoch um sich selbst kümmern muß, also das Bike macht wer anderes (Mechaniker) und jemand kümmert sich um die Verpflehgung (Freundin/Frau). Weil die Pause braucht der Körper, gut ist noch, Beine hoch legen, oder massieren lassen (falls es möglich ist).


----------



## sun909 (23. Juni 2008)

Hi,
unsere Grundregel ist immer:

1. Unverletzt ankommen
2. Ohne Unterbrechung fahren

Kostet beides vielleicht anfangs Zeit, ist aber ganz gut im Hinterkopf zu haben und lässt einen auch Motivationstiefen in den frühen Morgenstunden oder Nachtstunden überstehen. 

Wie groß ist euer Team? Habe ich nicht rausgelesen. Je mehr Leute, desto entspannter wird es ja. 

Licht für das Zelt nicht vergessen und Ohrstöpsel zum Schlafen sind auch gut. Je nachdem geht auch ein Ipod, wenn man mit Musik einschlafen kann. 

Ganz wichtig ist sich am Anfang bewußt zu machen, dass es eine verdammt lange Zeit ist, die man ggf. auf dem Bike verbringt. Deshalb lasst am Anfang die Heizer ruhig heizen, jedes % im roten Bereich kostet ordentlich am Ende des Rennens.

Empfehlenswert finde ich es auch, beim Überholen an Schlüsselstellen vorher zuzurufen, auf welcher Seite man vorbeifährt. Kostet dich nichts, ist aber für schwächere Fahrer eine Erleichterung, wenn sie wissen, von welcher Seite jemand an Ihnen vorbeibraust 

Ach ja, Klamotten kannst du nie genug haben; gerade nachts trocknet zwischen den Turns eigentlich nichts wirklich durch (Wäscheleine nicht vergessen!), und es ist nicht wirklich motivierend, in nasse Sachen schlüpfen zu müssen, bevor man an den Start geht. 

Ansonsten wünsche ich euch viel Spaß und eine unfallfreie Fahrt!

grüße
sun909


----------



## Rinne (23. Juni 2008)

HI!

Ich würd noch ne Zahnbürste mitnehmen. 
Solltet ihr ein vierer Team sein ists nicht ganz so schlimm, ein betreuer ist immer ganz gut muss aber nicht.
ich hab die strecke so empfunden das du dich nicht wírklich erholen kannst.
ihr solltet auf jeden fall schauen das immer einer rechtzeitig in der wechselzone steht. immer auf die uhr schauen oder stoppuhr..!
mir schon 2 mal passiert, du powerst ne runde und keiner ist da zum ablösen, also musst ich noch ne runde, warten dauert zu lange. 
essen und trinken gabs glaub ich immer ausreichend.
noch ein 6er wasser+ evtl.schoki, reiswaffeln, nüsse, kuchen...etc. extra mitnehmen.
kommt auch drauf an ihr in der halle nen platz habt, da ists eigentlich ganz angenehm.
strom müsstet ihr beantragt haben!? mehrfachsteckdose??
noch was, es gibt eine abfahrt die ist nicht zu unterschätzen, es geht relativ steil bergab, dann folgen wellige stufen, die sind übel wenn man zu schnell reinfährt!!
erste runde cool machen, dann kann nichts passieren.
sonst technisch nicht schwierig.
zur taktik hab ich auch noch so meine bedenken.
also tagsüber würd ich sagen nach jeder runde wechseln, nachts eher mal 3 runden und ein bisschen gas weg.
der körper tut nachts anders wie tagsüber!
bis dann..


----------



## promises (23. Juni 2008)

alle 2 Runden wechseln, so machen es die "Großen".


----------



## bikehumanumest (24. Juni 2008)

Bike_Hias schrieb:


> Die Strecke (wie sie im Moment auf der SOG Seite steht) ist dieses Jahr ein wenig länger als letztes Jahr. Aber die Verlängerung ist reiner Asphalt. Würde sagen mindestens die Hälfte wenn nicht mehr ist Asphalt und meist flach. Dazu kommen einige Stücke sowohl bergauf als auch -ab auf Kopfsteinpflaster (kann sehr rutschig sein). Dazu noch ein paar meist kurze Stücke auf Gras (insbesondere eine kurze und steile Rampe die "gefürchtete" Abfahrt an der Schwimmhalle. Hier gibt es immer wieder schwere Stürze!). Dann noch Schmankerl wie eine kleine Dirt Line ,eine etwas enge Abfahrt über eine Treppe und eine Auffahrt durch den Wald (die bei Regen schlammig wird).
> Alles in Allem eine sehr abwechslungsreiche Strecke!
> 
> -> Dies Jahr recht schnelle Strecke die doch nicht viel Zeit zum verschnaufen lässt. Einer Rampe folg die nächste.
> ...



ok, das ist ja schon mal sehr brauchbar... sonst noch tipps ...vielleicht jemand der heute oder so mal auf der strecke war ? reifenempfehlung für solofahrer ?

gruß
joe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## s_works (24. Juni 2008)

@Joe! Hab mich grad das gleiche gefragt! hehe

Zur Auswahl stehen - Larsen, Cross Mark, Flyweight?

@Joe - ruf mich nochmal an damit ich dir sagen kann wo unser Zelt am Streckenrand steht!


----------



## barkeepermoe (25. Juni 2008)

gibts sonst noch irgendwelche tipps, die ein absolut blutiger anfänger bei einem 24h-rennen zu beachten hat ?! ich denk mal, die erste runde gemütlich angehen, oder ?!


----------



## SirRHadfield (25. Juni 2008)

bikehumanumest schrieb:


> ok, das ist ja schon mal sehr brauchbar... sonst noch tipps ...vielleicht jemand der heute oder so mal auf der strecke war ? reifenempfehlung für solofahrer ?
> 
> gruß
> joe



Wir waren gestern Nacht mal wieder dort. Ich würd Dir nen Nobby Nic empfehlen, mit einigen anderen kanns im Wald, wenns leicht feucht ist schon ziemlich schmierig werden. 

Gruß Urs


----------



## lawo_deluxe (25. Juni 2008)

Neben einer ausgewogenen Ernährung und einer optimalem Beleuchtung mit ausreichend Akku Kapazität, ist Training wohl der entscheidende Erfolgsfaktor.


----------



## bikehumanumest (25. Juni 2008)

SirRHadfield schrieb:


> Wir waren gestern Nacht mal wieder dort. Ich würd Dir nen Nobby Nic empfehlen, mit einigen anderen kanns im Wald, wenns leicht feucht ist schon ziemlich schmierig werden.
> 
> Gruß Urs



merci...

die frage ist halt ob man wegen ein zwei stellen im wald den nn draufmacht und das mehrgewicht (zb.zum flyweight) dann den restlichen unspektakulären rest mitschleppt ?

aber das weiß man meist erst hinterher...

@manuel...muß jetzt nochmal weg...rufe wohl erst in der halbzeitpause an...

joe
(zumindest das ersatzhinterrad ist ja mit nn bestückt...danke gregor...)


----------



## bikehumanumest (25. Juni 2008)

lawo_deluxe schrieb:


> ....., ist Training wohl der entscheidende Erfolgsfaktor.



spassbremse !!!

joe
ps...aber ganz unrecht hast du natürlich nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## s_works (25. Juni 2008)

ok hab mir jetzt auf unserem Forum nochmal einen komplette Runde (Helmkamera) angeschaut. Werd mir den Crossmark draufhauen.

In der Früh ists meistens sehr rutschig - wahrscheinlich ein guter Kompromiss!

wen`s interessiert:

http://bikestar.at/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=11


----------



## Stromberg_fan (25. Juni 2008)

Vielen Dank fürs Video!


----------



## s_works (25. Juni 2008)

kein Problem!


----------



## bikehumanumest (25. Juni 2008)

s_works schrieb:


> kein Problem!



apropos problem... schick mir mal deine aktuelle tel.nr...

joe


----------



## Mishima (26. Juni 2008)

Hallo Jo,
kurzen Gruss. Habe deinen Beitrag gelesen wegen 24 Std fahren und trotzdem zunehmen.
Wenn jemand erfährt wo wir abends essen waren und WAS wir alles gegessen haben!!!
Ich wünsch Dir viel Erfolg in meinem Geburtsort - Einzelstarter sind Helden!!


----------



## bikehumanumest (26. Juni 2008)

Mishima schrieb:


> Hallo Jo,
> kurzen Gruss. Habe deinen Beitrag gelesen wegen 24 Std fahren und trotzdem zunehmen.
> Wenn jemand erfährt wo wir abends essen waren und WAS wir alles gegessen haben!!!



ja wenns halt so gut schmeckt...

vielleicht sitzen wir 2009 da auch wieder ??? wäre nett...

joe
ps...was meinst du warum ich so lange fahre ? natürlich nur weil man dann wieder so viel essen kann... welchen anderen "vernünftigen" grund sollte es sonst dafür geben ?


----------



## Bike_Hias (26. Juni 2008)

Meine letzte Erfahrung von der Runde:

2,1er Racing Ralph fährt sich ganz gut. Wenn auch an einigen Stellen rutschiger als mein 2,25 Nobby Nic. Aber das was er an den rutschigen Stellen verliert (die meisten sind eh nur recht langsam zu fahren) holt er auf den langen Alphaltgeraden locker flockig wieder raus.

Die steile Grasabfahrt am Schwimmbad vor den Wellen wird dieses Jahr wohl ein wenig verändert. Man muß jetzt im oberen Teil einen Bogen nach rechts fahren um dann auf der Asphaltstraße auf die Wellen einzubiegen. Meiner Ansicht nach macht es die Sache bei viel Verkehr wesentlich gefährlicher. Weil es jetzt super eng ist und mit ein bisschen Fahrkönnen ist man immer noch recht schnell. 
Wahrscheinlich sogar ohne Fahrkönnen. Die Abfahrt ist nur unwesentlich flacher nur das man jetzt danach noch enge S-Kurven fahren muß. 
Ob es die richtige Entscheidung war die Abfahrt zu "entschärfen" wird sich zeigen...


----------



## SirRHadfield (1. Juli 2008)

Jetzt würde mich aber trotzdem noch interessieren, wie wer mit welchen Reifen zurechtkam.
Unser Team war auf Nobby Nic, Racing Ralph und IRC Mythos unterwegs. Aber man hat ja doch sehr viele Leute flicken sehen (bei uns gabs keine Panne *toitoitoi*), hattet Ihr Probleme mit Leichtbaumänteln? Das Wetter war natürlich perfekt, also den NN hats nicht gebraucht, geb ich zu 

Gruß Urs


----------



## ztmguru (1. Juli 2008)

Zu den Reifen, also bin mit dem Mountain King angereist und habe nach der Testrunde am Samstagmorgen auf den Race King gewechselt, hatte keine Probleme und war echt schnell. Die die daueernd am flicken sind, sind meistens welche, die mit über 3bar unterwegs sind, zumindest meine Meinung.
alex


----------



## Bechy (1. Juli 2008)

ich war mit dem irc mibro unterwegs. hat alles gut geklappt, war rund um zufrieden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CaMiKaze (1. Juli 2008)

Wir waren auch zum Glück pannenlos unterwegs mit:
Teamkollege: NobbyNic 2,25, ca. 2,5bar (23 Runden)
ich: NobbyNic UST + Racing Ralph UST, beide 2,25, 2,4bar  (25 Runden)
Schnellere Reifen hättens auch getan, beide Reifen umzurüsten extra für ein Rennen war mir aber zu teuer
Habe allerdings schon 5min nach dem Start die ersten Plattfüße gesehen - da gehört dann wohl auch Glück dazu, die 24h ohne Panne zu überstehen


----------



## sirjan (1. Juli 2008)

Bei uns war es ähnlich,

Wir sind von IRC über Nobby und Racing Ralph alles gefahren und hatten zum Glück keinen Platten und auch sonst keine Pannen.

Hab aber viele Leute mit Platten und gerissenen Ketten gesehen 
Ein Kette ist ziemlich lange auf der Asphalt Zufahrt zum Stadion (in Höhe Tennisheim) gelegen 

War echt eine gute Veranstaltung und zum Glück hat das Wetter gehalten 

VG Jan


----------



## SirRHadfield (1. Juli 2008)

Jan, daß wir NN, RR und IRC Mythos pannenfrei hatten erwähnte ich bereits.  

Aber ich habe zB kaum eine Runde erlebt, in der hinterm Olympiaberg an den Karnickelbüschen keiner beim Flicken gewesen wäre. 

Gruß von schräg hinten, Urs


----------



## Bechy (1. Juli 2008)

sirjan schrieb:


> Hab aber viele Leute mit Platten und gerissenen Ketten gesehen
> Ein Kette ist ziemlich lange auf der Asphalt Zufahrt zum Stadion (in Höhe Tennisheim) gelegen



Die kette habe ich auch gesehen....


----------



## scooter_werner (1. Juli 2008)

Das mit den Platten lag nicht an bestimmten Reifen, sondern an der gewählten Linie an der erwähnten Stelle. Rechts des Pflasterwegs in der Wiese war eine üble Kante die nicht zu sehen war.

Wir hatten in unserem Team - inklusive mir -dort zwei Platten und ein Bekannter (Freerider  ) hat mir erzählt, dass er alleine dort zwei - oder waren es sogar drei?- Platten hatte, bis er gemerkt hatte, woran es lag.

Für mich war es das erste Mal, dass ich überhaupt in einem Rennen einen Platten wg. Durchschlag hatte.


----------



## berg-tom (1. Juli 2008)

24 Stunden plattenfrei mit Larsen TT 2.0 und Michelin Latexschläuchen und auch noch sehr leicht rollend...

Welche Stelle meint ihr genau? Bin mir nicht so ganz sicher.


----------



## bikehumanumest (1. Juli 2008)

scooter_werner schrieb:


> Das mit den Platten lag nicht an bestimmten Reifen, sondern an der gewählten Linie an der erwähnten Stelle. Rechts des Pflasterwegs in der Wiese war eine üble Kante die nicht zu sehen war.
> 
> Wir hatten in unserem Team - inklusive mir -dort zwei Platten und ein Bekannter (Freerider  ) hat mir erzählt, dass er alleine dort zwei - oder waren es sogar drei?- Platten hatte, bis er gemerkt hatte, woran es lag.
> 
> Für mich war es das erste Mal, dass ich überhaupt in einem Rennen einen Platten wg. Durchschlag hatte.



ich hatte ja genügend gelegenheit (31x) mir diese stelle anzuschauen und hab dann 5 runden vor schluß endlich die richtige linie gefunden ... schnell und pannensicher...teile sie gegen pn gerne mit ...hihi

das fing schon in der 2. "richtigen" runde (die 1. war bei uns ja verkürzt) super an als ein anderer einzelfahrer dort schwer gestürzt ist... somit war dessen linie schon mal nur 2.wahl für mich...

und zu den reifen... vorne larssen tt hinten larssen tt beide in der 1,95 version...die hat nicht jeder...(gibt es nur in der schweiz)

joe

@scooter...kurz vor 12uhr am sonntag hattest du aber definitiv keinen platten als du im windschatten eines kollegen an mir durchgezischt bist...


----------



## KäptnFR (1. Juli 2008)

scooter_werner schrieb:


> Das mit den Platten lag nicht an bestimmten Reifen, sondern an der gewählten Linie an der erwähnten Stelle. Rechts des Pflasterwegs in der Wiese war eine üble Kante die nicht zu sehen war.
> 
> Wir hatten in unserem Team - inklusive mir -dort zwei Platten und ein Bekannter (Freerider  ) hat mir erzählt, dass er alleine dort zwei - oder waren es sogar drei?- Platten hatte, bis er gemerkt hatte, woran es lag.


huhu Werner!
nett daß  wir uns wenigstens kurz gesehen haben im fahrerlager 
es waren deren zwei platten bei mir an dieser stelle... Das erste mal war pech, ich wusste nicht daß diese regenabläufe da seitlich drin waren und bin in der dunkelheit seitlich vom kopfsteinpflaster gedriftet . Das dumme war daß ich mit meiner minipumpe nöchstens 2 bar hinbekomme (da zerreissts meine 2,8" FR Reifen die ich sonst so bewege fast schon ), womit allerdings meine 2,1" twister supersonic quasi noch halbplatt waren. Bei irgendeiner lächerlichen minikante hab ich deshalb dann in der runde NOCHMAL platt gefahren und musste den rest der runde schieben mangels eines zweiten schlauches...
Beim zweiten mal an der gleichen stelle wars mehr blödheit als pech, ich musste nem bergabschleicher ausweichen und kam wieder nach rechts raus wut ich bin dann zwar richtig weit rechts im gras gefahren, aber recht weit unten war wohl eine ablaufrinne auch richtig weit nach rechts gezogen und peng, same procedure as the lap before... immerhin hab ichs geschafft in der runde nicht nochmal platt zu fahren 

War irgendwie insgesamt nicht so mein tag: in der zweiten rennrunde am samstag ist mir ein kugellager in der dämpferwippe explodiert, worauf der hinterbau erst blockiert und dann wie blöd gequietscht hat und mich zu ner zwangspause am streckenrand genötigt hat... Ich musste sogar kurz heimdüsen und neue lager einpressen.
Ich hab mir meinen ganzen groll über die verkorksten runden (hat unseren achter von platz 15 auf platz 23 zurückgeworfen) dann für die letzte runde am sonntag mittag aufgehoben und noch ne runde unter 21 minuten geschafft 

Alles in allem wars (wie 2005) trotzdem wieder sehr lustig mal in die CC szene reinzuschnuppern.

VG Tobi


----------



## dvt (1. Juli 2008)

scooter_werner schrieb:


> Das mit den Platten lag nicht an bestimmten Reifen, sondern an der gewählten Linie an der erwähnten Stelle. Rechts des Pflasterwegs in der Wiese war eine üble Kante die nicht zu sehen war.
> 
> Wir hatten in unserem Team - inklusive mir -dort zwei Platten und ein Bekannter (Freerider  ) hat mir erzählt, dass er alleine dort zwei - oder waren es sogar drei?- Platten hatte, bis er gemerkt hatte, woran es lag.
> 
> Für mich war es das erste Mal, dass ich überhaupt in einem Rennen einen Platten wg. Durchschlag hatte.



Ich hatte das tolle "Glück" am Sonntag in meiner letzten Runde ebenfalls diese Regenrinne zu überfahren - zwei Durchschläge, hinten ist der Schlauch geplatzt und in der darauf folgende Kurve hats mich dann gelegt. Durch das Wegschmieren des Hinterrades ohne Luft im Reifen hats die Felgenflanke geschrottet und natürlich den Reifen. Ersatzschlauch war auch sofort hinüber, so wie meine Hose, meine Haut unter der Hose und der Haut am Unterarm... 

Das Foto war vom Samstag...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike_Hias (1. Juli 2008)

Servus!  

unser 8er Team war auch mit bunt gemischter Reifenwahl unterwegs und es ist alles super glatt gelaufen. Kein einziger Sturz kein Defekt sondern nur einigermaßen schnelle Runden und ein toller 11ter Platz.
So was nenn ich nur vieeeeeel Glück!!!
Es hat ja anscheinend recht viele schwere Stürze gegeben. Ich persöhnlich hab aber, bis auf einen Rettungswagen der mir hinterm Olyberg auf einmal entgegen kam, nix bemerkt.
Weiß jemand von euch was genaueres? Hab z.B von nem Beckenbruch gehört.
Ich hoffe den Beteiligten geht es einigermaßen gut!


----------



## Stromberg_fan (1. Juli 2008)

Also meinerseits gabs einen kleinen Sturz, bei dem nichts weiter passiert ist, und eine gerissene Kette. Defekte bei anderen hab ich eigentlich nur 2 Paltten gesehen, dafür aber auch 2 Stürze die ziemlich heftig aussahen.


----------



## MaxxTBone (1. Juli 2008)

was ich mich jedesmal beim überfahren der rampe in der oly-halle gefragt habe, war, woher der ölfleck kam... ne explodierte gabel???
und später scheint an der stelle wohl noch einer die linkskurve nicht gkriegt zu haben und hat die gipskartonplatten eingedellt ;-)
achso zurück zum thema... racing ralph 2,1 mit ca. 3 bar, normale schläuche, keine platten


----------



## zonuk (2. Juli 2008)

war mal wieder sehr interessant am we zu sehen wie andere so fahren...wobei ich mich da manchmal aber auch frage ob manche den rest des jahres nur auf dem rennrad sitzen
von welcher rinne sprecht ihr eigentlich? also bei uns ging alles glatt, keine platten, keine stürze und ein für uns zufriedenstellender platz 9 im vierer masters....
zum reifen, ich bin nen nobby nic 2,1 mit 3,8 bar.  ich glaube das wichtigste ist bei so einem rennen sauber und ohne pannen durchzukommen. was nützt es einen wenn man 4 runden rumheizt und in der 5. dann durch eine unachtsamkeit einen platten o.ä. zu bekommen. dann ist die ganze zeit die man herausgefahren fürn a****

mal ein anderes thema: wie fandet ihr die verpflegung?? wir mussten mehrmals länger (20min) auf nudeln warten und dann musste man dafür auch noch ne halbe weltreise machen....fand ich ehrlich gesagt nicht so schön. wie ist eure meinung?


----------



## SirRHadfield (2. Juli 2008)

MaxxTBone schrieb:


> was ich mich jedesmal beim überfahren der rampe in der oly-halle gefragt habe, war, woher der ölfleck kam... ne explodierte gabel???
> und später scheint an der stelle wohl noch einer die linkskurve nicht gkriegt zu haben und hat die gipskartonplatten eingedellt ;-)
> achso zurück zum thema... racing ralph 2,1 mit ca. 3 bar, normale schläuche, keine platten



Oja, das hab ich mich auch öfters gefragt, aber die Delle in der Leichtbauwand war wirklich schön! 
Wär aber an der Stelle auch beinahe mal gradeausgeflogen, als das Mädel auf der Innenkurve in der Steigung plötzlich die Eisen zugemacht hat. 
Und bremsen war auf ´den Druckplatten dort eher bescheiden...

Glückwunsch übrigens, Ihr ward sauschnell!


----------



## sirjan (2. Juli 2008)

Ja die Verpflegung fand ich schon ganz OK, zum Nudeln holen haben wir einmal unsere Mädels geschickt mit nem großen Topf 

Die Soße war auch ganz annehmbar. und ein Paar Ecken Pizza konnte ich auch frisch aus dem Ofen ergattern 

Was uns eigentlich durch die Bank gestört hat, waren die Sanitären Anlagen. Die Toillette hinter der Sanitätsstation war zwar schön sauber und meistens frei aber eigentlich viel zu weit weg.

Schlimmer noch, die Dixi Häuschen vor unserem Lager sind schon am Samstag übergelaufen , wir haben Sie dann mit Tape zugeklebt,  und irgeneiner der Veranstalter hat dann -leider erst am Sonntag Vormittag- Bindemittel gestreut 

Positiv ist mir auch noch aufgefallen, dass es wirklich immer Getränke in Hülle und Fülle gab

Schöne Veranstaltung alles in allem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaxxTBone (2. Juli 2008)

SirRHadfield schrieb:


> Glückwunsch übrigens, Ihr ward sauschnell!



Danke!


----------



## Silberrücken (2. Juli 2008)

Bike_Hias schrieb:


> Servus!
> 
> unser 8er Team war auch mit bunt gemischter Reifenwahl unterwegs und es ist alles super glatt gelaufen. Kein einziger Sturz kein Defekt sondern nur einigermaßen schnelle Runden und ein toller 11ter Platz.
> So was nenn ich nur vieeeeeel Glück!!!
> ...



Der Rettungswagen war für den Pechvogel der am Samstag ca. 100 Gestürzten auf der Pflastersteinabfahrt.


----------



## scooter_werner (2. Juli 2008)

KäptnFR schrieb:


> huhu Werner!
> nett daß  wir uns wenigstens kurz gesehen haben im fahrerlager
> 
> [...]
> ...


Ja Tobi,
hat mich auch gefreut  - und ne Zeit unter 21min beweist, dass auch Freerider top-fit sind 



> @scooter...kurz vor 12uhr am sonntag hattest du aber definitiv keinen platten als du im windschatten eines kollegen an mir durchgezischt bist...


Joe, hattest Du etwa keine Luft, um hallo zu sagen?  - ich hatte es wohl eilig  - wollte noch ne Runde unter 20min hinlegen, aber auf der Geraden vor dem Ziel ist mir dann die Kette abgesprungen und es hat doch knapp nicht gelangt.


----------



## bikehumanumest (3. Juli 2008)

scooter_werner schrieb:


> Joe, hattest Du etwa keine Luft, um hallo zu sagen?  - ich hatte es wohl eilig  - wollte noch ne Runde unter 20min hinlegen, aber auf der Geraden vor dem Ziel ist mir dann die Kette abgesprungen und es hat doch knapp nicht gelangt.



zum hallo sagen hätte es noch gereicht... wollte mich aber eigentlich auf der geraden nach dem letzten kurzen asphaltanstieg an euch dranhängen...dafür hat aber dann die luft wirklich nicht mehr gereicht...da hattest du die kette aber auch noch schön rechts...wie es sich gehört...

joe


----------



## jooonas (3. Juli 2008)

also alles in allem, kann ich nur sagen, dass es ein geiles event war!
bin nach 5 stunden rennen eingesprungen, da wir im team einen hier unreperablen schaden am freilauf hatten ... durfte dann auch noch ran. 
soweit ohne panne mit einem speed king 2,1 mit 2,8 bar ...
leider war nach einem sturz alles vorbei. bin über eins der beine gefallen, die an den absperrgittern abstanden.
dannach schaltwerk in den speichen und 15 mins later schaltauge ab... natürich hatte ich keins mehr dabei, aber das war gegen 10.30, das haben die anderen 3 dann schon noch geschafft!
vielleicht nächstes jahr wieder! war auf jeden fall hammer geil!

team: querfeldein-kurbeln.de 2 ...  nach sturz, problemen mit einem bike und einem kaputten schaltauge platz 130. schade, aber halb so wild.

gruß 
Jonas

__________


----------



## wurstendbinder (4. Juli 2008)

mein reifen: scott oxyd 26" x 2,0 @ 3,0 bar
kein defekt und mit rundenzeiten zwischen 23 und 25 min (durchschn. 24:02) auch schnell genug - zumindest für meine ansprüche

cheers,
greg


----------



## hochundrunter (4. Juli 2008)

Ja, das Event war geil und gerade der erste Teil der Strecke recht kurzweilig.
Die Rampe in die Halle fand ich auch weltklasse.

Meine Reifenwahl (war halt zufällig grad drauf)
Zwei mal NN in 2,25, hinten recht abgefahren, also eher ein RacingNic ;-)
Schwalbe Extralight Schläuche
Vorne 1,8 bar, hinten 2,4
Normalerweise fahre ich mit weniger Druck aber "sicher ist sicher"

Unser Startfahrer hatte mit unter 2bar hinten gleich einen Platten weil es ihm beim schräg anbremsen den Breiten RR von der schmalen Felge gezogen hatte.

Trotzdem fast Top-ten

RR + FF wäre wohl optimal gewesen


----------



## wurstendbinder (7. Juli 2008)

hochundrunter schrieb:


> ...
> Meine Reifenwahl (war halt zufällig grad drauf)
> Zwei mal NN in 2,25, hinten recht abgefahren, also eher ein RacingNic ;-)
> Schwalbe Extralight Schläuche
> ...



um die druckangaben besser einschätzen zu können, sollte am besten immer noch das fahrergewicht mit angegeben werden. wenn ich mit meinen 85 kg mit 2,4 bar fahren würde, könnte ich mir auch gleich selber n loch in reifen stechen ...

is ja aber auch egal, setzt halt jeder n bißchen andere schwerpunkte

cheers,
greg


----------



## Amarula (20. Juli 2008)

Hmm was ich mal fragen wollte...
Ich hab gehört von München solls irgendwann ne DVD geben... weiß da jemand mehr?
würd mir die nämlich gern besorgen...
greetz


----------



## MaxxTBone (20. Juli 2008)

ich hab keine kameras gesehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jooonas (21. Juli 2008)

in unserem forum (querfeldein-kurbeln.de) ist dieser film aufgetaucht: 

[YT="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uaWri5UTq8U"][/YT]

aber von ner dvd weiß ich nix...


----------



## Amarula (23. Juli 2008)

Ich hab mal bei sog achgefragt.
leider rgibts keinen Film...
gibts vllt von irgendwelchen teams was? also so de strecke mal mit helmkamera, impressionen oä


----------



## ztmguru (24. Juli 2008)

Hallo,
auf der Seite von SOG Events ist doch ein Film vom BMW Team zu sehen.
Schau mal unter Bilder. Oder:
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=uaWri5UTq8U
Ztmguru


----------

